# Newport RI



## Bluefish11 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. Given how the little bitty blues we get down in the Gulf fight I'm betting a big one like that fights like hell.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice....and an excellent first post....bring on some more.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Had to be fun on the fly rod. That's ten times the size we get here. Now we need a photo of a striper, albie, or even a squeteague.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

LOL.....he's already got a plastic rigged for squeteague! But rather have the bass (for eating) or a blue, albie or bonito for the fight.

Nice photo, BTW


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Great catch, sir. You had a great trip


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Raise your hand if you had to look up what a squeateague was- I know I did.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

A large, slender, marine fish, it is found along the east coast of North America. The head and back of this fish are dark brown in color with a greenish tinge. The sides have a faint silvery hue with dusky specks, and the belly is white. The origin of its name is based on the weakness of the mouth muscles, which often cause a hook to tear free, allowing the fish to escape. The weakfish grows to about 36 inches in length and 20 lbs in weight. Although catches of that size have dwindled in the past 15 years. It is found along the entire Connecticut coastline. They will readily take minnows and sandworms when they are presented. Weakfish are also known by the American Indian name â€œSqueteagueâ€. Weakfish spawn in the spring in Connecticutâ€™s coastal estuaries and back bays.

http://www.fishingnortheast.net/what-how-tos/sw-fish-identification/

I always wanted to catch one. I guess I'll have to settle for its close cousins, speckled and sand trout.


----------

